# What fish for a nano?



## kishan313 (8 Sep 2020)

Hi guys, 

I have a 30cm cube with no lid, it was initially stocked with guppy’s who all committed suicide? Are there any small fish which are less likely to jump? 

Thanks a lot 
Kishan 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarpijk (8 Sep 2020)

Hi I have a 30 cm cube as well and have been keeping six pygmy corydoras. Cpds also work but I do have a lot of plants and floating limnobium so fish feel safe.


----------



## kammaroon (8 Sep 2020)

Not a fish, I know, but I find Red Cherry Shrimps look fantastic in a planted nano tank.


----------



## lilirose (8 Sep 2020)

I have two lidless NanoCubes that house shrimp only.

It's also possible that the glass lid for a 30l Dennerle NanoCube would fit (they measure 30x30x35cm, but obviously the height is not relevant here). ProShrimp sells them in the UK and Aquasabi also have them. The provided clips are intended for a tank with curved front corners, but it's easy enough to buy clips for any glass thickness on Amazon.


----------



## alto (9 Sep 2020)

kishan313 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a 30cm cube with no lid, it was initially stocked with guppy’s who all committed suicide? Are there any small fish which are less likely to jump?
> 
> ...




I’m surprised your guppies are jumping 
Are they perhaps being startled?
Given good water conditions (and guppies are quite tolerant - though they do prefer harder water over very soft water) guppies are unlikely jumpers ... though I suppose if tank is filled to the rim, a relatively small movement can lead to “fish over the edge”


----------



## kishan313 (9 Sep 2020)

Thanks all, I may explore the glass lid. Currently I have put some egg crate on the tank as a temp measure. 

May also toy with the floating plants.

I think you are right it could be a case of the fish getting startled but it must be something at night as that’s when they jump. A lid might just be the best option


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tropicaltanklover (25 Mar 2021)

I had placed 5 male guppies in an Aspire One 50L tank with a lid, and 3 jumped out over night!  There is only a small feeding hole at the front of the lid and a 2 cm gap at the back where the filter pipes go in and that gap is somewhat enclosed with the roots of a Devil's Ivy plant which is going out of the back. I love the guppies as they added colour and life to the tank but never imagined they would jump as they did.


----------

